# My rats aren't eating???? :(



## Muzza (Feb 25, 2016)

Over the last three or four days, my rats haven't been eating much of their food. Does anyone know why this could be? I've been giving them some doggie chew sticks type thing for them to gnaw on. Do you think that maybe because they've been chewing on those, they haven't felt hungry? Much like when we chew gum and don't feel hungry afterwards?? They haven't really shown any physical signs that they seem sick and I think their weight is still the same. But I'm a little worried. Please help


----------



## wiz722 (Nov 24, 2015)

Your rat is most likely ill. Instinctually, they just don't show anything wrong with themselves because they have to stay strong to avoid becoming prey (if they were wild). Not eating is a really good indicator.

You should probably get them to a vet that cares for rats.

Do you have any oral syringes that you can baby feed them with? If he/she/they eat(s) that way, you can at least make sure they don't get hungry. I'm having to do that right now with one of mine who is obviously not feeling good and being treated, or else he won't eat.

Also, are they hydrated (drinking enough water)? Try pinching the back of their necks and pulling up a bit, like you're going to pick them up by the scruff, but don't actually lift them up. Then let go of the skin and it should bounce back pretty easily if they're hydrated. If the skin seems to stay in place, or is sluggish to flatten back out, give them water with a syringe.


----------



## Muzza (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay, thank you for the advice.

Here's the good news, I just emptied out their food and gave them some different food and they are eating it right now. Maybe they were a little bored of it. 

Also, their water intake doesn't seem to have changed, they drink a good amount of water. 

I think they might be okay and I will still supervise them over the next few days and make sure they are eating. I don't have any syringes, but I'll look into getting some


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

They can be little stinkers. I had one who learned that if he waited long enough, I would feed him baby food, so he'd just not eat the blocks and wait it out.


----------



## Muzza (Feb 25, 2016)

Haha I wondered if this is what they were doing. Also, because of the dog sticks I was giving them to gnaw on. Like that could have been a contribution. I took them away for now. They can have a pig's ear later on in the week if they keep eating their dinner


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's a possibility. I would just keep an eye on them, though. Measure out their food, and at the end of each day, dump the food into a measuring cup and see if any has disappeared.


----------



## Muzza (Feb 25, 2016)

I will, thank you


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

what brand of food are you feeding. If it is the oxbow young rat formula my rats hated it so they got the adult one and I gave them extra scrambled egg for protein.


----------



## wiz722 (Nov 24, 2015)

Glad they're eating, and sounds like they're not ill and just picky.

I recently just bought these 1mL syringes and they're pretty good. It's a box of 100 for about $10, so, considering they can be reused a few times for certain things, they'll last quite a while.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZDHYTK


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

IThey probably filled up on the dog chew, if you think about the size of the rats its actually massive. Try weighing it, rats eat between 10 and 20g dry food each per day. If the dog treat weighs a lot more than this then even if they are sharing it will take up room in there stomach. I’ve noticed mine eat less even if I give them a bone, and theres a lot less to ingest on a bone.

Instead of giving them a dog size treat, even to share, why not give them a few herb leaves, a cooked bone, some broken up egg shells, a piece of nice quality dog kibble (unless they are old) a rice crispie etc. These are much more rat appropriate sized treats. Bigger chews are ok as a really occasional treat but cut down on how much dry mix they get that day or you’ll end up with fat rats.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would put two water bottles in their cage. Water bottles can malfunction, and it is more common than one would think. I always have two water bottles in my rats cage, just in case on start malfunctioning.


----------



## Luuucy (Nov 13, 2015)

JAnimal said:


> what brand of food are you feeding. If it is the oxbow young rat formula my rats hated it so they got the adult one and I gave them extra scrambled egg for protein.


All four of my rats HATE the young rat formula! I feed them the young and the adult food. Theyre so stubborn! I have to wait to feed them until they eat it all. I nipped them not eating in the butt! Rats are silly.


----------

